# EGD Coding



## Hopp (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi  Im new to the coding profession and work for a general
surgeon.  Just wanted some help with coding for an EGD
Procedure was as follows:  Egd,cold bx & polypectomy of
proximal gastric polyp and cold bx.  (polypectomy was removed with cold bx bites)  Thank you , cricket


----------



## Denises (Feb 27, 2008)

*Egd*

You may want to look into CPT procedure code 43251 as it is similar to the below.

Here is some information from the CPT assistant: 

Jan 1996: 
"Digestive System, 45380, 45385 (Q&A) 

Question: 

How do I code a flexible colonoscopy with removal of a POLYP using a COLD biopsy forceps? Would this be considered the same as a hot biopsy? 

AMA Comment: 

The appropriate code for a colonoscopy with removal of a POLYP by a COLD biopsy is 45380 or 45385 depending on the actual technique employed. CPT code 45380, Colonoscopy, flexible, proximal to splenic flexure; with biopsy, single or multiple, should be reported for the removal of portions of the POLYP by COLD biopsy forceps. CPT code 45385, Colonoscopy, flexible, proximal to splenic flexure; with removal of tumor(s), POLYP(s), or other lesion(s) by snare technique, most accurately describes the removal of the entire POLYP using a COLD biopsy forceps. The jaws at the tip of the forceps (as opposed to a loop) surround the POLYP at its stalk and severe its attachment to the colon mucosa. The POLYPoid lesion is then sent for pathology analysis."


----------



## scorrado (Feb 27, 2008)

I do GI coding and billing and from what you are telling me I would bill 43239 as the procedure code and 211.1 as the dx.  Hope this helps!


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 3, 2008)

I code for a large GI practice and I agree, for the most part without seeing the op note, I would bill 43239 with dx 211.1 (if pathology comes back differently, cancer etc, I would use that dx code). 




scorrado said:


> I do GI coding and billing and from what you are telling me I would bill 43239 as the procedure code and 211.1 as the dx.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MC1260 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was asking he same question. In my case I have  biopsy and also removal by cold biopsy forcep. I used the 43239 for the biopsy but wasn't sure about the removal. I think the 45385 sounds like a better choice


----------

